# Russia in miniature



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

This is a great video about Russian model railway. In some aspect, it is very similar to the system in Munich, Germany. But the good thing about this video is the interviews from the owners and his team which is comprised of engineers, electricians and artists. It's an amazing work, after all.


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

Which system in Munich? Or did you mean Hamburg...


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Brandon,
Thanks for the correction, the German Miniatur Wunderland is indeed in Hamburg.


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

Ok, just making sure I didn't miss one... Great video, it's amazing to see the work they put in to these models. It's too bad we don't have something of this scale and complexity..


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Natuerlich in Hamburg,


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

that is an amazing video on so many levels!
not only , as stated , the focus on a model of living Russia, with trains as only a portion of the action interest, but the clever and entertaining animation and scenes. Very Russian!

Interesting too in the political context. eye opening for me as a westerner that presumed such modeling items were not readily available outside of western Europe.

It presents RU as so much more consumer oriented than I am exposed to here in the US. Still harboring visions of cold war shortages and poverty, drab people and colors.

And lastly, like a miniature Disney, a heads up for technical expertise and full time job for maintenance and management. 



a very worthwhile video imho.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

If you notice in the video that they use a green solid to generate smoke. Based on this observation I think the material must sublime under heat. I think this technology has more advantage than the liquid form since it generates better smoke with better duration.


----------



## CHESTERRA (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you very much for this link. Living in Moscow I did really know nothing about it and I think I must go to StPetersburgh with my grandkids just to see it. By the way, a new Russia in miniature is being constructed not far from Moscow international airport Domodedovo. But I don't know when they plan to finish it. (I forget to say that I'm Russian and I have a small garden railway (Ruza GRR)


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

"Thank you very much for this link. Living in Moscow I did really know nothing about it and I think I must go to StPetersburgh with my grandkids just to see it. By the way, a new Russia in miniature is being constructed not far from Moscow international airport Domodedovo. But I don't know when they plan to finish it. (I forget to say that I'm Russian and I have a small garden railway (Ruza GRR)".

You are welcome. It's good to know another Russia Miniature model is underconstruction in Moscow. Probably, I will visit that one in the future since I have some collaboration work with a group from Moscow. I was about to go there last year but the plan was immature due to visa issues. What types of locomotives you are using in your garden railway? photos are appreciated.


----------



## CHESTERRA (Oct 17, 2012)

At the moment I have a battery-operated LGB Harlekin, but I see it was a mistake, so an analog loco will be a next step. I just wanted to do something special in my garden for my grandkids and to have something to resemble Berner Oberland. Of course, it is not Swiss miniature like in Lugano but we have Beatenberg and Unterseen stations and Joddlerfest takes place every day here. Wooden bridges are made by me with a little help of my son-in-law from suschi sticks (as well as a pavilion), arch bridges are from reinforcement bars 8 mm and welding electrodes.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Very impressive garden railway, mine probably has the same dimension. The Piko building fits well in the design. I like the bridges.


----------



## CHESTERRA (Oct 17, 2012)

mymodeltrain said:


> Very impressive garden railway, mine probably has the same dimension. The Piko building fits well in the design. I like the bridges.


 Thank you for the warm words. It's my first railway and of course, I've made some mistakes which I see now myself, for example with plants. In autumn I will replant some of them, creeping floxes turned out to be very aggresive, potentila doesn't suit completely, some branches of Tompa have to be removed and so on, so forth. Sizes of Unterseen and Beatenberg stations must be decreased and a few more problems.


----------

